# Frontend Ride Improvement



## AceR0k0la (Feb 26, 2014)

I drive a 1998 Monaco Windsor and I'm looking to improve the ride, especially the frontend. Last season I was on some rough stretches of paved highway in Colorado and it felt like I was literally driving perpendicular over railroad tracks. Does a change in shocks alone solve or help this problem? What other improvements could I look at? Thanks for your help.


----------



## C Nash (Feb 28, 2014)

AceR0k0la;85201 said:
			
		

> I drive a 1998 Monaco Windsor and I'm looking to improve the ride, especially the frontend. Last season I was on some rough stretches of paved highway in Colorado and it felt like I was literally driving perpendicular over railroad tracks. Does a change in shocks alone solve or help this problem? What other improvements could I look at? Thanks for your help.



Do you have corret air pressure in tires for your weight.  If you have never replaced the shocks they probable need replacing.  Which chassis do you have?  This is a common problem especially with gas MHs.  Adding air ride would help if you have a gasser.


----------



## akjimny (Mar 9, 2014)

Ace - Like Nash said - I would recommend you replace your shocks with Bilstein shocks and replace all the rubber bushings on the anti-sway bars and tie rods.  Have an alignment shop replace the tie rod ends and align the font end.  Make sure you have the tires inflated to at least the recommended pressure.  I had to do all the above after my first trip up the Alcan.  Not cheap, but my motorhome is a lot more stabile and goes where I steer it now.


----------

